# Pulled the trigger on a Treager



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2017)

I've owned countless grills and smokers, but lever a pellet-pooper. I finally did it. It arrives on Monday. 

Those of you have them, please feel free to offer your tips and "learning experiences."

CD


----------

